# Hartridge High School, Newport - April 2012



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2012)

Hartridge High School, South Wales
Permission Visit – April 2012​

In April 2012, I was invited to visit Hartridge High School. The school has been closed and everything is getting ready for it to be demolished…It’s not a bad thing though as a brand new one has been built for the students right next door!

There’s not much history regarding the school to be honest but I am sure anybody who has attended or lives local will have an interest in this thread.

I hope you like my photographs and as always, thank you very much for taking the time to check them out. 

*The Photographs*

















































































































































*The Video*

It’s pretty obvious now probably but I have started posting some of the video clips that I have taken from explores. They are not meant to be BBC worthy or even close to it, just something a little extra. 

The website URLs on my images here and shown on the video take you to a site that is currently under construction. I’m hoping to have this finished this week so please just ignore those bits for now! 

Thanks again!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUrc_1354OY"]Hartridge High School Urbex[/ame]

*More can be seen by CLICKING HERE!*​


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice ,you have captured it well.Good pics.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2012)

kevsy21 said:


> Very nice ,you have captured it well.Good pics.



Thanks very much  It was actually hard work because they had a very large removal company in at the same time to empty and recycle all of the old furniture. Lots of waiting around for people to move! 

I should have added that the school had 3 sections, all containing 4 floors & basements, including a "lower school" for the young guns. On the last day of school, students wrote messages to staff on the walls, white boards, chairs, windows - everything really!


----------



## deathhormone (Apr 13, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


>



I wonder what this room was? It seems strange that theres so much graffiti that looks like it was done whilst the school was still open?


Great report btw! Looks like a cracking place to explore!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 13, 2012)

cracking report and fab photos..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2012)

deathhormone said:


> I wonder what this room was? It seems strange that theres so much graffiti that looks like it was done whilst the school was still open?
> 
> 
> Great report btw! Looks like a cracking place to explore!



This room was behind one of the stages so probably would have been the drama class. The graffiti was a bit of both. Some of it was there from when the school was open but 99% of it was good bye messages written on the last day. 

Glad you like the report, it was an easy one - being invited helped that mind!



Ninja Kitten said:


> cracking report and fab photos..



Thanks very much, I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 13, 2012)

Is this down by the transporter bridge?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> I hope you like my photographs and as always, thank you very much for taking the time to check them out.



Yep, very much so. Cheers for posting.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Is this down by the transporter bridge?



Sort of, it's on the same road but I wouldn't say it was close to it. It's up on a hill if you were looking from the road



omj624p said:


> Yep, very much so. Cheers for posting.



Thanks very much! Really does mean alot


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great report & pics.


----------



## welshbayonetww2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Sort of, it's on the same road but I wouldn't say it was close to it. It's up on a hill if you were looking from the road
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much! Really does mean alot



It sits on a hill on the road into newport from J24 of the M4. 

I went to school there some 40yrs ago...... photos bring back some memories..... good and some not so good. lets say it was a school of hard knocks.... it taught me some survival skills.... lol.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2012)

welshbayonetww2 said:


> It sits on a hill on the road into newport from J24 of the M4.
> 
> I went to school there some 40yrs ago...... photos bring back some memories..... good and some not so good. lets say it was a school of hard knocks.... it taught me some survival skills.... lol.



I got the feeling it's had a few trouble makers in it's time there and I'm glad to hear that my photographs have brought some good memories back, after all, that's the whole reason of posting them online so that people can find them.

Have to say mind, the new school looks very nice! I wasn't allowed to photograph it for some reason but it's very nice.


----------

